# DC Phase 2010 mens boot size



## deklin21 (Sep 30, 2009)

hey bro, i have the 2009 phase and I was recommended to buy my exact shoe size, which is a 12. they fit perfectly and they're a damn good boot for the dough


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

What if he has a size 9 foot? Seems like a 12 might not be a great fit for him.

Also, if you buy a pair of DC boots, be prepared for warranty return issues. Minimum four week turn around. Their boots don't last, I know. Of course any company can have a defect, but unless DC is the only boot that fits your foot, I would go elsewhere. Lot's of companies out there with much better quality control.


----------



## deklin21 (Sep 30, 2009)

ok obviously i was unclear or your confused...anyhow i meant that I wear a size 12 and were recommended to buy my exact size. which I did.

Im guessing that MY size would not be a great fit for HIM.

polish boarder - you should order whatever size you wear in a normal shoe. They pretty much correlate perfectly. and as far as them not lasting, im working on my second pair.....the first pair lasted me 3 years and were perfectly fine when I bought new ones, just wanted a different color. My roomate still wears those old ones and swears by them. so yeah, in my experience, they last


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Like I said, quality control is a big issue for DC.

Also, every boot fits differently. A DC boot my fit one foot perfectly, but how do you know if it fits mine or anyone else's foot right? 

Polishboarder, unless you have experience knowing that DC boots foot your foot great, I would highly recommend going into a shop and trying some boots on. There area tons of other companies out there that make high quality boots. DC has a long standing rep in the industry as being some of the worst with quality control. Just ask any rep outside of a DC rep. I blew out two pairs of their high end Allegiance boots in less than thirty days each last season. Shit falls apart with them, especially as of late. Again, it's a quality control issue. I hope they fix it, but I have seen nothing from them to convince me otherwise.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

i have the 09 phase boots and to be 100% honest, they were only good for about 20 days of riding
after a while they started to give my feet super bad pressure points and id hate my life after two runs in them


----------



## Rieber (Mar 11, 2009)

I actually live near action village and work with a company that does business with them so I managed to get a pair of boots from them just recently. I got the DC rogans but tried on the dc judge boots while I was there. They were oddly uncomfortable, just weird pressure points on bottom of my foot that made it akward to walk. I cannot comment on quality control issues with the DC boots I got but I hope they hold up for the season. 

To answer the question at hand though I am a size 13 shoe and bought a size 13 boot.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm an 8 in K2 boots, 9.0/9.5 in DC boots, 9.5 in regular shoes.


----------



## polishboarder12 (Sep 29, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Like I said, quality control is a big issue for DC.
> 
> Also, every boot fits differently. A DC boot my fit one foot perfectly, but how do you know if it fits mine or anyone else's foot right?
> 
> Polishboarder, unless you have experience knowing that DC boots foot your foot great, I would highly recommend going into a shop and trying some boots on. There area tons of other companies out there that make high quality boots. DC has a long standing rep in the industry as being some of the worst with quality control. Just ask any rep outside of a DC rep. I blew out two pairs of their high end Allegiance boots in less than thirty days each last season. Shit falls apart with them, especially as of late. Again, it's a quality control issue. I hope they fix it, but I have seen nothing from them to convince me otherwise.


Well idk how much i should worry about the quality because its only my second season and im just on the brink of goin into the park so im probably going to jus be goin down the mountain more than doin park this year, and i would go try on boots in a heart beat but there are no stores by my college so im in a small delema because i wana get a good pair of boots when there still on sale and still have them for around 3 years or so


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't ride park, and like I said, I had less than 30 days on those boots before they blew. Six weeks later I got my warranty pair. After the season was done. The next year, just before I hit 30 days, they blew again. So anyhow, get the boots if you like. Keep in mind, if they blow out and you have to send them in for warranty/repair, being in Europe, you are looking at probably 8 weeks before you get your replacement pair. Hope you have another pair of back up boots you can use while you wait for them, or that you don't have any snowboarding trips planned over that time. 

I'd take my chances with some companies that are known for solid construction. Salomon, Vans, K2, etc. That's me though, I was lucky that I have two other solid pairs of boots I can use if I have problems. It still was a big pain in my ass though.


----------



## polishboarder12 (Sep 29, 2009)

thanks for the help man, ill prolly look into some other boots then


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

I highly recommend DC's. They are very comfortable (depending on the shape of your foot)and very durable. I've gone through two pairs of DC's (phantom & flare) in the last eight years. I have worn them for both snowboarding and freestyle/freeride snowmobiling. If anyone here snowmobiles, they know what kind of wear and tear your running boards have on your boots. I have had DC's run a bit big. I am roughly a 9/9.5 in shoes and my current DC flare's are a 10.

Which ever you decide, I'm sure you'll be happy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2009)

I also have 09 phases and love them. I've had more expensive boots in the past but these are more comfortable and more durable. My last pair were salomons. They cost way more and my feet were always cold and uncomfortable. My phase's are the same size as my shoes(dvs)


----------

